# Battlestar Galactica: Sometimes A Great Notion



## Clark Kent (Dec 26, 2008)

*Battlestar Galactica: Sometimes A Great Notion
By News Bot - 12-26-2008 03:58 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

with Lucy Lawless as Danna Bier January 16...

More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

